

Service for backup Linux server in 1 minute - borisdus
http://bitcalm.com/

======
larrys
This seems like a good idea (can/will you support Solaris?) however without an
"about" page that discusses who is involved as well as whois privacy not
showing any info it's a non starter for us. You should give full contact info
in the appropriate places as well as the team (or sole developers)
qualifications to do this type of service.

